
Limiting Your Child’s Fire Time: A Guide for Concerned Paleolithic Parents - fezz
https://www.newyorker.com/humor/daily-shouts/limiting-your-childs-fire-time-a-guide-for-concerned-paleolithic-parents
======
apo
> In the end, just remember that fire, like most innovations, is both a
> blessing and a curse. Sure, it’s made our lives easier, our survival
> likelier, and will probably lead to the greatest evolutionary paradigm shift
> in human history. But it’s also dangerous, destructive, and, yes, possibly
> infested with demonic forces that wish us ill.

Reminds me of a quote to the effect of "I'm not sure what the future holds,
but I know I won't approve."

I wonder what parents 100 years from now will have to say about today's
handwringing over computer time.

On the one hand, it may seem impossible that a parent would deliberately
subject a child to such overt sabotage of future professional prospects.

On the other hand, future parents may be astonished at how much leeway kids
today have with respect to information devices - in much the same way that
today's new parents can barely believe there was a time when kids walked and
rode bikes to school on their own, and generally ran around the neighborhood
more or less unsupervised.

